# When to neuter? 6 month old NewfyPoo! Advice please



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello,
We have a gorgeous 6 month old cross breed Poodle/Newfoundland called Leo.
Has been an excellent pup so far.
Has been an absolute joy.
Housetraining no problem, basic obedience/commands no problem.
Chases my 2 cats constantly like its the first time he's ever seen them! But not too much of a problem. 
The problem I'm having is-
I think he's maturing very early, he started cocking his leg at 4 months, & humping around 4-5 months.
He has suddenly turned into a raving humping loony!
He gets way too excited when meeting other dogs even though he has been very well socialised from an early age.
He's also started demanding all of my attention, 
(he is very lucky as i don't have to work so i'm at home with him every day, & he gets a 1hr walk at least per day.
Another problem is recall when he's been playing with another dog. Totally ignores me & runs off into the distance, even though I recall/treat.

But my biggest quandary is that I've read conflicting advice of when to neuter, 
He is actually 3/4 poodle & 1/4 Newfoundland.
We think he will probably grow to about small Lab size.
So he isn't going to be Newfoundland size!
He's approx the size of springer spaniel at the moment.
But he is very solid, strong, powerful already, & so we're not 100% how he will turn out.
I would really appreciate any advice regarding the advantages of early neutering, & whether we should let him fully mature before neutering & hope he doesn't become too out of control. :devil:

Sorry this is a long post, it's the first time I've posted regarding my pooch, so I have quite a few queries 
Thanks for taking the time to read, any advice gratefully received


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rachelb74 said:


> Hello,
> We have a gorgeous 6 month old cross breed Poodle/Newfoundland called Leo.
> Has been an excellent pup so far.
> Has been an absolute joy.
> ...


He is probably just becoming an adolescent dog. The only thing that will help with the parts in bold and stop your dog becoming out of control is training - do you go to training classes? I find them useful for gaining focus around other dogs.

As far as neutering goes, I personally don't intend to neuter either of my dogs unless there is a medical or behavioural reason to do so - it's a hot topic on here though with many schools of thought. Here are some threads: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/291172-pros-cons-neutering.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/289994-male-dog-neutering-poll-discussion.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/284258-neutering-did-change-your-dog.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/275821-what-your-view-neutering.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/278913-pros-cons-neutering.html

If you do want to neuter, I'd wait until your dog is physically and mentally mature - just my personal preference again. I sympathise with you having a large, powerful pup; my 4 month old is 30kg which doesn't always make it easy when he decides to misbehave!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I have always spayed and neutered but not until they have reached maturity both mentally and physically and finished growing. 

A lot of vets do advocate early neutering and spaying before a first season now its true, but my vet doesnt do it until later, not that I would early spay and neuter anyway regardless.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my personal opinion is always neuter, if I were you, I'd have him done at six months although I do understand dogs now need to grow up physically before they get neutered. What does you vet say?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would wait to neuter both standard poodles and newfoundlands are pretty big dogs. Neutering only fixes hormone related behaviour problems its not some magic cureall. Work on basic obedience recall, leave it etc it will be more beneficial.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Another in the wait for maturity at least category here. A hell of a lot of what you describe sounds like typical adolescent behaviour and training issues rather than things neutering would help with. All my dogs have gone through a humpy phase at adolescence, I'm not sure whether maturity or training or a combination of both have fixed it but none so far have been humpers as adults.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd wait too, until he's at least 18 months old. You don't want the humping to become habit though, distract him when he starts with a firm NO and give him something else to do/play with/eat, and put him away by himself if he doesn't stop.


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

Curious.... how can you have a 3/4 poodle & 1/4 Newfoundland dog ?

Oh and i'd personally wait until he's fully matured, which is going to be around 16 to 18 months I would imagine, then there's no guarantee that neutering will change his behaviour


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cerigitts said:


> Curious.... how can you have a 3/4 poodle & 1/4 Newfoundland dog ?


Poodle x Poodle / Newfie maybe?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Assuming the Poodle part of him is a Standard Poodle, I would wait until he was 18 months old before having him neutered.

Most of the behaviours you describe are not necessarily connected to the fact he is entire. The sh*t hits the fan with most dogs at around 6 months of age unfortunately!



cerigitts said:


> Curious.... how can you have a 3/4 poodle & 1/4 Newfoundland dog ?
> 
> Oh and i'd personally wait until he's fully matured, which is going to be around 16 to 18 months I would imagine, then there's no guarantee that neutering will change his behaviour


I would imagine that one parent was pure Poodle and the other was a Poodle crossed with a Newfoundland.


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Poodle x Poodle / Newfie maybe?


Is that how it works ? If you breed say two Poodle / Newfie's will they always produce the same kind of dog, or are there inconstancies between pups ?

Prob hijacking the thread now, just curious though !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cerigitts said:


> Is that how it works ? If you breed say two Poodle / Newfie's will they always produce the same kind of dog, or are there inconstancies between pups ?
> 
> Prob hijacking the thread now, just curious though !


I would imagine that the pups could be pretty different looks - wise and breed traits - wise.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

cerigitts said:


> Is that how it works ? If you breed say two Poodle / Newfie's will they always produce the same kind of dog, or are there inconstancies between pups ?
> 
> Prob hijacking the thread now, just curious though !


They could all look identical or totally different. It takes generations of breeding for select traits to produce dogs that are uniform.


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi there all,
Thank you so much for all your replies 
All very interesting & pretty much what I was already thinking.
I just wasn't sure if the behaviour was just adolescence or was anything that neutering early could help with.
Obviously we will just have to be patient while he goes through this phase!
I will try & stop the humping with distraction or removing him from the poor victim also! 
I also think he would benefit from extra training (he did complete puppy class!)
So that's something I'll also look into.
I really appreciate all the difference of opinions & advice, makes for an interesting read 

Yes his mum was a 1/2 miniature poodle 1/2 Newfoundland & dad was a miniature poodle (although he wasn't small, apparently the name is misleading!) 
So Leo is 1/4 Newfy & 3/4 Poodle.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I would imagine that the pups could be pretty different looks - wise and breed traits - wise.


I suppose Labradoodles are a prime example Ive seen ones with poodle type coats, ones with shaggy coats and ones with almost wiry coats and every one I see never seems to look the same in other ways either.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I suppose Labradoodles are a prime example Ive seen ones with poodle type coats, ones with shaggy coats and ones with almost wiry coats and every one I see never seems to look the same in other ways either.


There were photos of an f3 labradoodle posted on another forum looked just like a lab with a long neck lab coat and everything :001_unsure:. You really can't guarantee anything with crosses.

Taking him to training classes will help poodles are very intelligent they love the stimulation.


----------



## Spinal (Jun 28, 2013)

My apologies for raising an old thread, and again for hijacking a thread, but I need to ask....

Where did you get the cross? I'm been looking for a newfy cross standard poodle for a while now, and haven't seen a single litter come up on the various sites!

M.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Spinal said:


> My apologies for raising an old thread, and again for hijacking a thread, but I need to ask....
> 
> Where did you get the cross? I'm been looking for a newfy cross standard poodle for a while now, and haven't seen a single litter come up on the various sites!
> 
> M.


I'm curious why would you want a Newfie cross poodle I imagine such a cross would be an accidental mating?


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

It sounds like your dog is a typical adolescent male.

Neutering may change the behaviours, either for better or worse, but then again they may not, there is no guarantee.

No experience of Newfies but my understanding is that they are prone to skeletal problems. Early neutering affects growth rates and there is a possibility that it will have a detrimental effect in this respect. I know of no positive effects with regards to neutering and the growth of a dog.

On balance and IMO it is better to wait until the dog has physically and mentally matured, normally around 2 years old. My GSD is 22 months and he has certainly physically matured, but he has certainly not mentally matured so therefore is not yet ready to be neutered.

There are three good reasons to neuter IMO

1. Condition of the Rescue agreement

2. Health reason diagnosed by the Vet or health problems in parentage

3. Likelihood of an unwanted litter.

No guarantees with behavioural issues even though I know a number of people who have had significant improvements in temperament as a result of neutering. However, people are unlikely to share that the behaviour became worse as a result as there are often other factors involved, but I know a behaviourist who has indeed witnessed worsening beahaviour as a result.

As in most things, you have to weigh up the pros and cons and make a judgement on the risk. For your description, I would delay neutering until at least 2 years, if at all. In the meantime, the hard work is the behaviours.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Made me smile reading my reply ref not intending to neuter. Kilo (at the age of 33 months) is on day 4 post neutering.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Made me smile reading my reply ref not intending to neuter. Kilo (at the age of 33 months) is on day 4 post neutering.


My pup is being neutered on Friday. I know I will get info from the vets re aftercare but do you have any tips that would help me to prepare before Friday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> My pup is being neutered on Friday. I know I will get info from the vets re aftercare but do you have any tips that would help me to prepare before Friday.


To be honest it has been really easy. My vet has used dissolvable sutures, the wound is small and neat and Kilo hasn't bothered with it once so no cone. He was up in the wee small hours the night after the op wandering about a bit and crying - but not pain crying - the anaesthetic had made him a bit discombobulated.

Other than that he has been straight back to normal, the hardest thing has been stopping him from playing with Rudi. He had really short lead walks until today (day 4) when he has had longer ones, just gentle sniff abouts though.

I am checking his wound periodically and that is it.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

OK thank you. Glad Kilo is OK.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> OK thank you. Glad Kilo is OK.


Thanks, best of luck for Friday!


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Thanks, best of luck for Friday!


Thank you. I think I am very nervous about his after care as he requires a lot of mental and physical stimulation being a collie, I am afraid he will get sore and teasy.

I am researching some simple tricks to try and teach him during his recovery which hopefully will limit his movement but keep him occupied and tire him out.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> Thank you. I think I am very nervous about his after care as he requires a lot of mental and physical stimulation being a collie, I am afraid he will get sore and teasy.
> 
> I am researching some simple tricks to try and teach him during his recovery which hopefully will limit his movement but keep him occupied and tire him out.


The dissolvable sutures are the godsend - there is nothing to pick at.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope my vet uses them.

I have ordered a couple of brain toys for him and a book of brain games to give me ideas. I also plan to firm up his 'leave it' as its can be hit and miss depending on situation.


----------

